# would drinking bath water make a dog ill?



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Dove is feeling off this morning. She threw up and then had some diarhea. Other than that she is her normal chipper self. She ate fine, drank water, is running around like normal. The only thing I can think off different is that she had two baths yesterday, she ran in mud and water as soon as she was dry so I had to wash her again. :doh: She drank a bit of the soapy water and I know soap can make you sick (I just wash her in human shampoo because I bathe her in the bathtub). Could that be making her sick or is it something else? I'm not rushing her to the vet right away, she's been healthy in general and if she doesn't have any other issues I'll chalk it up to the soapy water or something else she got into. This reminds me how much I wish she had already been groomed, cleaning up the behind of a long furred dog after messy poo is gross.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Soap is 'toxic' (read the bottle), but usually that means vomiting and diarrhea, then in a day or two things are back to normal. 

If the dog ate plain soap, that might be an issue, but greatly diluted in a bath should only be ... messy....


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah at most she got a bit of suds out of the water as I was attempting to stop her from doing just that. She still has slight tummy upset today but nothing big. I gave her a bit of pumpkin to see if it would help. Freyja had a bit of tummy upset yesterday too but she is always on and off that way. Made me wonder if the sweet potato I was using as training treats might have bothered them (that is what Dove threw up) but with Freyja you can never tell and she was fine again immediately after. Dove has an appt with the groomer on Tuesday the 20th. It was the soonest they could get her in. Hoping this passes and it doesn't rain too much between now and then.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

because you bathe her in the bath tub doesn't mean you can't use doggie shampoo. i hope she feels better soon.



Remaru said:


> Dove is feeling off this morning. She threw up and then had some diarhea. Other than that she is her normal chipper self. She ate fine, drank water, is running around like normal. The only thing I can think off different is that she had two baths yesterday, she ran in mud and water as soon as she was dry so I had to wash her again. :doh: She drank a bit of the soapy water and I know soap can make you sick
> 
> >>>>> (I just wash her in human shampoo because I bathe her in the bathtub). <<<<<
> 
> Could that be making her sick or is it something else? I'm not rushing her to the vet right away, she's been healthy in general and if she doesn't have any other issues I'll chalk it up to the soapy water or something else she got into. This reminds me how much I wish she had already been groomed, cleaning up the behind of a long furred dog after messy poo is gross.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I know I just keep the dog shampoo outside where I bathe all of the big dogs. There is a pile up of human soap around the bathtub LOL. I really need to buy something for the girls (Blue and Dove) for inside. Maybe I will ask the groomer what they recommend when I take her in next week. I don't think the human shampoo keeps her smelling clean as long but that may just be coincidence. I just wanted to clarify that it wasn't flea shampoo or anything. I don't think she got anymore than I might get if I accidentally opened my mouth while rinsing my hair. 

She seems fine today, whatever it was cleared her system. So I guess it was just the soap or the sweet potato, hard to tell really. I guess if I give her more sweet potato and she gets sick again I will know for sure.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i'm glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Joseph Watson (May 13, 2014)

You ca put a muzzle over his mouth next time you think to bathe her in the bathtub. And also use a dog shampoo. You can clean your bathtub after bath. Dogs have a different body features than humans, so human shampoo does not work well on them.


----------

